# Questions for the High Lords



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Answers some questions from the public about the future of Horus Heresy series.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Lol. Great answer to the final question.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

A few interesting points, nice to hear about the fall of the Death Guard.


----------



## Tywin Lannister (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice that they've thought about the White Scars! I mean there have only been 20 HH books so far, there's no rush...


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Wank Durch, some good easy questions and answers there!


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Glad to know more Perpetual stuff is in the future. Grammaticus and Perrson were the most interesting characters in the books they were featured in.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Hypothetically, the novel Aaron writes after _Betrayer_ should be very good.


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

Awesome info.

1) There will be a full book or at least a novella about the Death Guard's turn to Nurgle. Yes!! This is one of my most anticipated moments in the HH.

2) The Perpetuals will be back and they'll have a big role to play. Yea, it would've been weird if they didn't... They came out of nowhere in Know No Fear.

3) We will be back to Calth. Any idea about what is the big showdown Graham's Ultramarines fans are waiting for?

4) + 5) Yes, there will finally be books focused on the NL and WS. With upcoming books about the Iron Warriors, Blood Angels, and the World Eaters.... I believe that just leaves Salamanders and Imperial Fists without their own books?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Technically Salamanders have one but it was limited edition. _"Promethean Sun"_


----------



## Lupe (Jan 3, 2011)

sadLor said:


> Awesome info.
> 
> 4) + 5) Yes, there will finally be books focused on the NL and WS. With upcoming books about the Iron Warriors, Blood Angels, and the World Eaters.... I believe that just leaves Salamanders and Imperial Fists without their own books?


Well, to be honest, the Imperial Fists get decent screen time via cameos in pretty much every other book. So far, they seem to have been cast in the role of the objective point of reference to which all other legions are compared. Dorn certainly gets a fairly detailed and consistent portrayal throughout the series...

Obviously, they'll get their book eventually. I mean, the Siege of Terra is ultimately their crowning moment as a legion...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I figure there may be three our four books detailing the siege of terra, more if you want to include traitors.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooo a hypothetical novel starring Sevatar titled Nightfall. Hypothetically that would be darkly awesome. Hypothetically.


LotN


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> Hypothetically, the novel Aaron writes after _Betrayer_ should be very good.


Well, Aaron certainly hopes so.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hypothetically all Horus Heresy novels should be very good


----------



## Lupe (Jan 3, 2011)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Well, Aaron certainly hopes so.


Shush you, modesty is for Ratlings and Emperor-botherers...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

sadLor said:


> 3) We will be back to Calth. Any idea about what is the big showdown Graham's Ultramarines fans are waiting for?



I believe the moment in question is the fight between Remus Ventanus (Captain of the 4th company) and Malog Kartho (Who would later be reborn as the Daemon Prince M'kar-scourge of the current 4th Captain Uriel Ventris).

Also there is a Salamanders novella coming out next year about a pair of Salamanders on Isstvaan 5 looking for their Primarch.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

> When are the White Scars going to turn up?
> Chris:
> There is no way that the White Scars aren’t going to get their story told, and it’s something that has been given a lot of thought. Watch this space for more details!


That settles the if, now I'd like to know the when!

Also, I hope the develop Perturabo


----------

